# Asus EEE PC1215P gegen Lenovo s205



## Sativ (4. Mai 2011)

zwischen diesen beiden Modellen schwanke ich, soll lediglich für die Uni sein, wär aber sehr schön wenn mir jemand die vorzüge und nachteile erklären könnte.


----------



## Cyberian (4. Mai 2011)

Also der EeePC nutz nen Atom Dualcore als Prozessor und die Intel IGP als Grafikkarte das führt zu langer Akkulaufzeit aber recht schlechter Grafikperformance...gerade HD Flash z.B. Youtube problematisch...für reine Office und Internetanwendungen langt es aber...das Lenovo 205 nutzt den AMD E-350 APU ist quasi ein 1,6 Ghz Dualcore mit einer Radeon 6310 das führ wegen der besseren Videounterstützung von der Radeon und dem etwas schnelleren Prozessor an sich zu deutlich besserer Performance im Vergleich zu dem reinen Atom Dualcore...allerdings ist der Akku beim 205 recht klein dimensioniert daher ist die Akkulaufzeit nicht so gut wie beim EeePC...so denke das wars wenn noch Fragen bestehen einfach stellen.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## Sativ (4. Mai 2011)

wenn ich eh auf ssd umrüsten will und auch bereit wäre mir nen größeren akku zu holen, kann dann das s205 bedenkenlos empfohlen werden?


----------



## Cyberian (4. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung habe es nicht hier weiß nicht ob du da nen größeren Akku überhaupt einsetzen kannst bezweifle es aber irgendwie...SSD denke ich mal wird schon gehen kann halt sein das es ein kleiner Bastelaufwand ist...aber für den Preis ist das 205 auf jeden Fall ein gutes Teil ...Es gibt von Asus auch noch das 1215B das hat den gleichen AMD E-350 wie das Lenovo ist aber teurer meine 450€ ca. oder halt das 1215PN das hat zum Atom noch ne NVidia Ion Grafikkarte für HD Videos und so deutlich besser als das 1215P (ohneN) ...aber denke der AMD-350 ist Stand Heute die beste wahl für kleine Subnotebooks und Netbooks im Bereich bis 400€...


----------



## Sativ (4. Mai 2011)

alles klar, danke


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

Den EEE PC. IdeaPads sind nicht so das Wahre und wenn da nicht aufgestockt wurde, besteht der komplette IdeaPad Support für Deutschland immer noch 
aus zwei Damen und einem Herren... (Stand 2010)


----------



## Woohoo (9. Mai 2011)

Als Alternative kann ich den HP Pavilion dm1 auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. 

11,6"
Amd-E 1,6Ghz
4Gb
6,30Std. Akkulaufzeit bei Office + Internet
etc.

 379€


----------

